# Been Awhile - 5 to share



## Lindy (Oct 11, 2011)

With all the changes that have been going on in my life I kinda lost my soaping mojo for awhile there.  This weekend it snuck back in and slapped me upside the head so I got 6 soaps made; Shampoo Bar - Island Coconut scented; Vanilla Bean; Patchouli Cedarwood; Lavender Patchouli; Energy; Tooth Soap. I'll show you the boring ones first:

Shampoo Bar - Island Coconut scented - it's actually whiter in real life:







Vanilla Bean - I decided to embrace the brown.  This will go quite brown as it cures:






Patchouli Cedarwood






Energy






Lavender Patchouli






No pictures for the tooth soap....

These have not been cleaned up yet for sale - just fresh cut.

Thanks for looking.....


----------



## Pretty n Plain (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh I think i've fallen in love, that Energy bar looks so inviting, the rest look good but the Energy would be my fav.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 11, 2011)

They're all beautiful Lindy. Glad you got your soaping Mojo back.  :wink:


----------



## Scentapy (Oct 11, 2011)

beautiful, beautiful, beautiful!!


----------



## LauraHoosier (Oct 11, 2011)

Very pretty looking!  Glad you got your groove on   Keep it up!


----------



## maya (Oct 11, 2011)

those are beautiful. thanks for sharing!


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 11, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## dieSpinne (Oct 11, 2011)

Lovely soaps... and your stamp is beautiful!


----------



## heyjude (Oct 11, 2011)

Lovely as usual, Lindy.   

I hope the island coconut sticks for me. Mine faded like crazy.  :cry:


----------



## ewenique (Oct 11, 2011)

They look wonderful and bet they smell great!  Love the white one!


----------



## trishwosere (Oct 12, 2011)

All beautiful soaps and I love your stamp...nice piccies


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Oct 12, 2011)

Love them all!  My favourites are the shampoo one and Energy.  Great job!


----------



## Elly (Oct 12, 2011)

Beautiful soaps, I bet the patchouli cedarwood smells heavenly  :wink:


----------



## Stinkydancer (Oct 12, 2011)

Those are all pretty! Love your stamp too. Glad you got your mojo back. I think we all go through that every once in awhile.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 12, 2011)

How did I miss this?

Beautiful soaps! The Energy is awesome but I love the colors in the Lavender Patchouli.


----------



## dOttY (Oct 14, 2011)

Gorgeous!  Well done.


----------



## BrittanyJRW (Oct 14, 2011)

Just gorgeous! My fav is the energy!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2011)

Love your stamp!


----------



## Maythorn (Oct 14, 2011)

Very nice Lindy!  I would love the Coconut one.


----------



## vir99 (Oct 15, 2011)

I love your stamp and your swirls are beautiful! Love the look of the patchouli!


----------



## Lynnz (Oct 15, 2011)

Love your soaps Lindy and your stamp rocks , glad to see you with your pots out


----------



## Dragonkaz (Oct 18, 2011)

Love your soap especially the two patchouli ones!  Great colours and I love how soaps with vanilla become browner with age!


----------



## harveybw (Oct 22, 2011)

Beautiul soaps, I bet they smell divine


----------



## Moonblossom (Oct 22, 2011)

Great soaps..


----------



## aroma (Oct 27, 2011)

Your soaps are very pretty


----------

